# A list of questions for range day.



## Chris Grall (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm interested in different perspectives. How do we as shooters prepare ourselves for a range day?

We all want to be faster AND more accurate, How do you get there? This may help new shooters who don't have the advantage of instruction or coaching on the range.

Do you have a goal when you head to the range?
What is your drill list?
What skills does this list of drills support?
Will reinforcement of that skill support your goal for that range day?
Do you allot a percentage of your ammo to different skills?

My typical time on the range is:
1st mag fundamentals at full presentation. fire / second sight picture / reset trigger / fire ...
2nd mag fundamentals on the way to presentation: press out / sight picture / fire / second sight picture / trigger reset / recover to start (de-cock)
3rd mag increased pace of second mag string.
4th mag faster than 3rd mag
Repeat cycle until allotted rounds are complete.

What do you guys do?


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Try this link...

http://www.wikihow.com/How-to-Combat-Ready-(Tactically-Prepare)-Yourself-With-a-Pistol


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry, I'm kinda dull.

I just go to the range as often as I can and shoots. 

I take different guns of different calibers each time.

I usually go with a friend or my wife or my family.

Not a whole lot of thought is given to anything but safety, enjoyment, and relaxation for me.

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Whatever routine you select to follow, do not try to shoot quickly when you practice.
Instead, try to shoot smoothly. Try to shoot accurately.
Try to present smoothly, not quickly.

Quick presentations, and quick and accurate shooting, all are the result of long-term smooth practice.
Be smooth. Be accurate.
Smooth is faster than fast. Quick misses don't do the job.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Steve M1911A1

Correct as usual. :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, Don!


----------

